
How I Make Explorable Explanations - guiambros
http://blog.ncase.me/how-i-make-an-explorable-explanation/
======
yorwba
I case anyone else was wondering, the emoji apparently depicts a thinking face
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%F0%9F%A4%94](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%F0%9F%A4%94)

Maybe it's just my font, but I can almost never tell what those pictures are
actually supposed to represent without looking them up.

~~~
Sujan
A tooltip on hover over the emoji that shows "THINKING FACE" would be a nice
feature. Could even be browser native so websites don't have to change
anything...

~~~
yorwba
Your comment made me suspect that this already exists, and indeed there is an
addon for Firefox (EDIT: works like a charm) [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/emoji-to-engl...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/emoji-to-english/)

~~~
Sujan
Thanks for looking... I sometimes forget addons exist ;)

Here it is for Chrome [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/emoji-to-
english/j...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/emoji-to-
english/jjlpnhlbcmdgoggmnkjdgnodphmoppig) and the source code at
[https://github.com/szupie/emoji-to-english](https://github.com/szupie/emoji-
to-english)

